# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  First Try at Hand Drawn Map! Would Love Feedback!

## jakeapple

Hi all, I just gave it a go at my first hand drawn map! Not totally sure what to name it lol and definitely have some work to do, but I would love some feedback.

----------

